# Has anyone run Azul Zulu OpenJDK on FreeBSD or any BSD?



## JibJabM (Jan 24, 2020)

I know FreeBSD has a page detailing you either use the OpenJDK project or Oracle JDK in Linux compatibility mode... but what about Zulu OpenJDK? They support Linux and Solaris... but can you run Solaris executables on BSD?


----------



## acheron (Jan 25, 2020)

We can't run Solaris binaries on FreeBSD.
Have you tried to build zulu jdk from source: https://github.com/zulu-openjdk/zulu-openjdk ?


----------



## motific (Jan 19, 2021)

I thought I’d have a go, that link is just docker images of  binary releases.  I tried to contact them but all I get from them is a poorly written sales-bot.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2021)

JibJabM said:


> but what about Zulu OpenJDK?





> FREE builds of OpenJDK – open source implementations of Java SE free to use without restrictions



So, it's just a custom build of OpenJDK? 

Just use any of these:
java/openjdk7
java/openjdk8
java/openjdk11
java/openjdk12
java/openjdk13
java/openjdk15


----------



## shkhln (Jan 19, 2021)

motific said:


> I thought I’d have a go, that link is just docker images of  binary releases.  I tried to contact them but all I get from them is a poorly written sales-bot.


This took less than a minute to find: https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu-community/?package=jdk. Hovewer, as SirDice points out, we have native OpenJDK builds and that is what you should normally use.


----------



## motific (Jan 20, 2021)

shkhln said:


> This took less than a minute to find: https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu-community/?package=jdk.


Those are prebuilt packages not source.  I was looking at this briefly as it's what's used by OpenHab as they mention some issues with OpenJDK.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 20, 2021)

motific said:


> Those are prebuilt packages not source.


Those are OpenJDK builds without any custom patches (at least they should be), the source code is in the usual place.


----------

